# You know what burns me?



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

You know what burns me, that we own land out in ND. Now i know many of you dont like that but it was passed down to us, we didn't go out and purchase it. But the farmner who is renting the land, for pasture land for cattle and farming, allowed people to go out there hunting. My brother, who is an ND resident, was out there hunting and ran into them. Now it is not at all the hunters fault. They did ask permission, not from the right person but at least they asked. But the farmer gave them permission. He rents the land and has no atthourity to give out permission for hunting. He has been told this many times.

Just had to get this off my chest.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What's the rental contact say??????????
If I was a renter I would get the hunting rights too.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

He does not have hunting rights in his contract and it is stated in there. And also its not him that is hunting, bc that wouldn't be bad, but he has all sorts of land that he can let people hunt also.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

shae 1986 No one on this site is angry that your grandfather left your family some land. Your attitude concerning your nonresident rights to that land is annoying. Dont make us out to be the bad guys because you think that you should have resident rights.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You have at least understood that the hunters asked to enter. If this is an issue then seek another renter. Simple and solves the issue. No need to beat a subject that is dead again!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Old Hunter is right.....if you feel that way about what is said here....why bring this question???


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Shae........If it is stated in the rental contract the the rentor does not have hunting rights or the right to give permission on property....then you need to clarify that with this rentor again or just get a new rentor.

Guys he did not bring anything up about gaining Resident status for owning land. He was just frustrated about what is rentor is doing and asking a question. Give him a little slack.

Chuck


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

My intention of this post was to NOT get it to Res non res adn it still isn't, i am regretting putting that in there. That is not where i want this going, there is enough of thta all ready.

But on saterday we called the renter and again told him that we are up there to hunt almost every weekend. Either my brother goes, my dad, or myself. He has been a friend of the families for many years and has been renting the land since my grandpa died in 93. I'd hate to change but i would also like him to respect the contract and the rules.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

What would be the purpose of this post, then? Why should we care that you are having problems with a renter of your land...do you want us to do something in particular?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Get tough with the guy! The hunters asked permission and it was granted ("by the owner or lessee" to quote the law) so it's between you and him!
There's no shortage of renters, so tell him on no uncertain terms to shape up or ship out!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, go ruin a life long friendship over some pheasants, thats the spirit :roll:


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Heh guys i don't mean to butt in but is NR hunting a problem in all states.Seems to be lots of bickering about hunting rights,is there a lot of people after the same land to hunt on ??.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Yeah, go ruin a life long friendship over some pheasants, thats the spirit :roll:


Where's the freindship?

If the renter is not complying with the wishes of the landlord he is not only a poor lessee, he is not a friend either.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Get a new contract that states every time he violates the contract by giveing permission to hunt its like a fine, and his rent goes up! Now all you lawyers out there cna give me reasons this won't work.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Yeah, go ruin a life long friendship over some pheasants, thats the spirit :roll:


To me it wouldn't be about the birds, it would be about the principle of the matter. If he has no authority to give permission then he should not be. As the landowner they have the right to decide who is allowed to have access and whether or not they grant that right to someone else. I am a rather giving person when asked but I want to be asked. I don't want someone else giving permission for me. Especially if I am planning to be using the same resource.

Give the guy an ultimatum, either he quites violating the rules of the contract or you will be forced to find a new rentor. Every lease is different and it can pertain to diferent areas, algricultural, hunting, recreational, etc. You have chosen to give him the rights to farm the parcel, not to dole out permission to hunt.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have to assume that you have the land posted?
Otherwise they wouldn't be asking the farmer renting the land.

I would put MY name and phone # on the signs then the hunters would call you and not the person renting the land. = legally posted.

Just a thought.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

:eyeroll: What burns me is that we are not taxing the crap out of you for being a Non Resident landowner, whether the land was willed to you or not


----------

